# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Polyneuropathie,"Alpha-Liponsäure"

## kopro

Alpha-Liponsäure, nicht nur bei diabetischer Polyneuropathie!

Ausgelöst durch ein Pflanzenbehandlungsmittel ,Insektizid mit dem Wirkstoff "Phosphorsäureester"
leide ich seit mehr als dreißig Jahren unter Lähmungen in Armen und Beinen.
Vom Nachfolger meines Neurologen, einem jungen Arzt, wurde mir die bei diabetischer Polyneuropathie
eingesetzte "Alpha-Liponsäure" empfohlen.
Da ich PK-Patient bin, wollte er sicher gehen, daß keine Metastasen vorhanden sind und empfahl mir
eine MRT der Wirbelsäule. Die MRT ergab keinen Befund.
Nach nun fünf Monaten Einnahme der Alpha-Liponsäure habe ich nur noch ganz,ganz selten
Mißempfindungen in Armen und Beinen, ausserdem bin ich wesentlich leistungsfähiger geworden.
Das kleine Buch von Dr. J.Pies, "Alpha-Liponsäure-das Multitalent" gibt interessante Hinweise zu
den Einsatzgebieten und ist im VAK-Verlag erschienen.

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo kopro, vielen Dank für diese Erinnerung, denn unlängst informierte mich auch ein mit mir befreundeter Forumsbenutzer über diese Möglichkeit, die ich* hier* noch einmal recherchiert habe. Es könnte sich also doch lohnen, sich damit intensiv auseinanderzusetzen, nachdem Du die geschilderten Erfolge damit erzielen konntest.

*"Jedes Ziel ist der Anfang eines neuen Rennens"
*(zarko Petan)

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo kopro!

Ich finde Deinen Hinweis sehr interessant, da ich ebenfalls mit PNP belastet bin und jeder Neurologe erklärt, da könne man nichts machen.
In welcher Dosis nimmst Du das Präparat ein?
Wo kann man das erwähnte Buch beziehen? Bei Amazon wird es nicht angeboten.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## HorstK

Wo kann man das Buch beziehen?

http://www.vakverlag.de/vak_pdf/lese...6731-034-5.pdf

http://www.amazon.de/Alpha-Lipons%C3...5637857&sr=1-4

http://www.vita-online24.de/silber/josefpies.php


Gruß Horst

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo!
Danke für die Links; den ersten Hinweis auf den Verlag hatte ich übersehen.

Zusatzfrage:
Welcher Zusammenhang besteht zwischen Alpha-Liponsäure und etwaigen Metastasen???
Gruß Helmut

----------


## kopro

Hallo Helmut,
zu Deiner Frage, in welcher Dosis ich das Präparat einnehme.Eine Tablette beinhaltet 600mg Alpha-Liponsäure, ich nehme auch diese Dosis, genau wie im
Beipackzettel beschrieben und vom Arzt empfohlen, ca. 1/2 Stunde vor der ersten Mahlzeit morgens nüchtern, mit einem Glas Wasser. Nimmt man ausserdem
noch Selen,Magnesium usw. ein, sollten diese erst am Mittag oder Abend eingenommen werden. 
Mein Neurologe wollte zuerst wieder die Schmerzmittel verschreiben die ja in der Regel, warum auch immer, verschrieben worden sind. Nachdem ich gebohrt
habe und intensiv nachfragte ob es nicht doch noch etwas anderes gäbe, kam er auf die Alpha-Liponsäure.
Man muß selbst viel wissen um Fragen stellen zu können, andernfalls ist man den Empfehlungen der Behandler ausgeliefert. Das Buch kannst Du in jeder
Buchhandlung bestellen. Für das Präparat besteht nur Apothekenpflicht man braucht kein Rezept.Es gibt 13 Anbieter die Zusammensetzung ist bei allen gleich,
es werden auch Tabl. mit 300mg Inhaltsstoff angeboten. Schau mal bei den Versandapotheken im Internet, da gibt es einige Preisunterschiede.
Titel des Buches: "Alpha-Liponsäure - das Multitalent" Josef Pies, VAK-Verlag ISBN 978-3-86731-034-5, es kostet etwa 8 EURO.

Viele Grüße
kopro

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Forumsfans, gestern habe ich mir nicht nur das Buch von Josef Pies bei Thalia nach vorheriger telefonischer Bestellung abgeholt, sondern auch gleich die 600 mg Filmtabletten zu  25.44 bei 30 Stück, also als N 1 gekauft. Bei einer Eingabe zu Alpha-Liponsäure bei Google stieß ich auf *diese* sicher seriöse Möglichkeit, bei Kauf von N 3 üppig sparen zukönnen. Jetzt lasse ich mich mal tüchtig überraschen, ob das bei mir auch so gute Wirkung zeigt wie bei kopro.

*"Menschheit: ein Buch, das immer wieder von neuem aufgelegt wird, ohne die Aussicht, jemals ein Bestseller zu werden"
*(William Faulkner)

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Helmut,




> Welcher Zusammenhang besteht zwischen Alpha-Liponsäure und etwaigen Metastasen???


In *diesem* Bericht wird mehrfach die Alpha-Liponsäure erwähnt. Bitte, auch *hier* lesen.

*"Niemand ist frei, der über sich selbst nicht Herr ist"*
(Matthias Claudius)

----------


## gerhard29

> zu Alpha-Liponsäure


Hallo Hutschi!
Wußte gar nicht, dass Du auch noch mit Diabetis zu kämpfen hast. Oder nimmst Du die Alpha-Liponsäure wegen evtl. Metastasen. Wie es auch sei, ich wünsch Dir alles Gute und den gewünschten erfolg!

Gruß 

Gerhard

----------


## HorstK

...sind das voneinander unabhängige Krankheitsbilder? 

Kann Prostatakrebs und seine Therapien (z.B. die DHB) etwas mit Polyneuropathie zu tun haben?


Horst

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Gerhard, bislang habe ich noch keine Bestätigung dafür bekommen, möglicherweise nun auch noch unter Diabetis zu leiden. Nachdem der letzte Test hierzu im vergangenen Jahr gemacht wurde, werde ich das aber trotzdem bei der für Juli 2010 wieder fälligen halbjährlichen Blutuntersuchung zu den gängigsten Werten erneut überprüfen lassen. Die Alpha-Liponsäure wirkt ansonsten in mancherlei Richtungen, wobei sie für die Behandlung von Diabetis bevorzugt eingesetzt wird. Konrad (HansiB), der uns leider so früh verlassen mußte, hatte meines Wissens keine Diabetis, aber ganz erhebliche Probleme mit der Polyneuropathie. Die hierdurch ausgelösten Schmerzen waren letztlich absolut unerträglich. Bislang äußert sich das bei mir noch sporadisch, wobei es vorkommt, dass ein plötzlicher, heftiger, stechender und weniger als eine Sekunde andauernder Schmerz meist im rechten Fuß hingenommen werden muss. Es ist, wie wenn jemand mit einer spitzen Nadel kräftig in den Fuß hineinsticht. Am Mittwoch nach einer Solowanderung durch die Pfälzer Weinberge bei schwüler Hitze über 30 Grad und einer abgelaufenen Strecke von 15 Kilometern hatte ich keinerlei Probleme. Es ist manchmal, wie wenn durch ständige Bewegungen die Symptome des Ameisenkribbelns unter den Fußsohlen reduziert werden. Ich werde weiter  berichten, wenn die ersten 30 Kapseln verbraucht sind. 

*"Wenn eine Frau nicht spricht, soll man sie auf keinen Fall unterbrechen"*
(Clint Eastwood)

----------


## Pinguin

> Kann Prostatakrebs und seine Therapien (z.B. die DHB) etwas mit Polyneuropathie zu tun haben?


Das hätte ich auch gern gewußt. Zunächst noch einmal *dieser* Bericht zur Polyneuropathie.

Ausgelöst durch Krebs? Bitte,* hier* lesen. Polyneuropathie als Folge anderer Krankheiten; hierzu das.

*"Wenn ich weiter als andere gesehen habe, dann nur deshalb, weil ich auf der Schulter von Giganten stand"
*(Isaac Newton)

----------


## kopro

Hallo Harald,
danke, daß Du die beiden Berichte zur Polyneuropathie hier ins Forum gestellt hast. In meinem ersten Beitrag stand "Alpha-Liponsäure- nicht nur bei
diabetischer Polyneuropathie", das scheint aber nicht so verstanden worden zu sein. Nach Rückfragen bei meinem Neurologen wegen der Alpha-Liponsäure
verordnete er mir diese, obwohl ich keinen *Diabetes* habe. Selbst in der Apotheke wurde gefragt:" haben sie Diabetes? dieses Medikament bekommen meist nur
Diabetiker. Die Anwendungen sind doch sehr vielseitig und für mich war die Einnahme ein Erfolg. -Die Preise muß man schon vergleichen, es gibt gewaltige
Unterschiede. Die patentierten Produkte, es sind einige dabei, liegen fast doppelt so hoch haben dann meist Thioct... im Namen.

Gruß

Konrad

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Harald,
ich hab ein Mitglied in der SHG, der nach Hormonblockade, Kastrationsresistenz auf die Depotspritze, mit Nizoral (Ketokonazol) und Hydrokortison, den PSA und das Testo wieder in den Griff bekam, aber bestaetigt durch den Neurologen nach nun 3 Jahren Kombination Keto / Kortison eine sich ausbreitende PNP bekam, speziell in den Beinen, kein Alkohol oder Diabetes im Spiel. Scheint an der Medikamentenkombi zu liegen, denn bei Wegfall der Medikamente geht das mit der PNP besser. Isr bei ihm ne Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. 
Das nur als kurzen Hinweis

----------


## Pinguin

Moin Guenther, feste dran glauben hilft auch schon manchmal. Bei mir funktioniert das erstaunlich oft. Ich habe mir nun mal wieder etwas vorgenommen und ziehe das dann in aller Regel auch konsequent durch. Natürlich war auch das Buch von Josef Pies mit dem Titel "Alpha-Liponsäure - das Multitalent" Mitauslöser meiner Bereitschaft, dieses Medikament nun auf Wirksamkeit für mich zu testen. Der Bericht von Konrad (kopro) gab aber das Signal dazu. Nach der heutigen 6. Tablette mit 600 mg, die ich ohne irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen auf mich einwirken lassen konnte, habe ich als einzige auffällige Erscheinung eine Duftnote im Urin bemerkt, die der nach dem Verspeisen von Spargel ähnelt. Ich deute das als gutes Zeichen hinsichtlich eines gewissen Erfolges, was die Ausleitung von Giftstoffen anbelangt. Man möge für meinen braven Optimismus bitte Verständnis haben, denn nun bilde ich mir auch schon ein, dass das Fußkribbeln nachlässt.

*"Mein Vater gab mir den besten Rat meines Lebens. Er sagte: Was du auch tust, auf keinen Fall darfst du mit 65 aufwachen und darüber nachdenken, was du versäumt hast*"
(George Clooney)

----------


## gerhard29

> nun bilde ich mir auch schon ein, dass das Fußkribbeln nachlässt.


Hallo Hutschi,

ich glaube, das bildest Du Dir nicht nur ein. Denn nachdem Du in einem Deiner Beiträge zu diesem Thema die eine Apotheke aufgemacht hast, hab ich mir die Apha-Liponsäure 600 mg von Sandoz bestellt. Ich nehme sie seit 5 Tagen nach Beipackzettel nüchtern eine halbe Stunde vor dem Frühstück ein. Und ich meine auch, dass die Tabletten mir guttun, denn die Beschwerden sind wesentlich besser geworden.

Gute Woche und viele Grüsse

Gerhard

----------


## Pinguin

> Ich nehme sie seit 5 Tagen nach Beipackzettel nüchtern eine halbe Stunde vor dem Frühstück ein. Und ich meine auch, dass die Tabletten mir guttun, denn die Beschwerden sind wesentlich besser geworden.


Hallo Gerhard, da scheint sich was zu tun. Heute nach der 12. Tablette 600 mg sofort nach dem Aufstehen eingenommen, obwohl schon der erste Morgenurin abgelassen worden war, verspürte ich schon nach einer weiteren halben Stunde erneut einen starken Harndrang. Dieser Harndrang setzte sich fast den ganzen Vormittag fort und kam erst nach 12.00 Uhr zum Stillstand. Ich deute das einstweilen als gutes Zeichen, nachdem, wie schon weiter oben erläutert, eine Geruchsnote ähnlich der nach dem Verzehr von Spargel zu bemerken ist; und Spargel ist auch harntreibend. Wir bleiben am Ball, und 25  monatlich bei einer 30 Stück-Packung ist mir das allemal wert.

*"Zeitverschwendung ist die leichteste aller Verschwendungen."
*(Henry Ford)

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Hutchi und Gerhard29

Das Thema alpha-Liponsäure beschäftigt mich auch, aber aus einem ganz anderen Anlaß. Denn bei mir liegen wegen einer langjährigen MS gleichfalls neurologische Probleme mit ähnlichen Auswirkungen vor wie Mißempfindungen in den Füßen, Empfindung kalter Füße ohne daß sie wirklich kalt sind, unterschiedliche Tastempfindung in den Fingrern der linken und rechten Hand usw., aber keine Schmerzen. Mir ist klar, daß diese Erscheinungen (gleichfalls bedingt durch Myelin-Schäden und Axonveränderungen) weniger aus dem peripheren Nervensystem kommen, sondern eher aus dem Zentralnervensystem und dem Hirnstammbereich.

Meine Frage: habt ihr schon etwas davon gehört oder gelesen, daß die Alpha-Liponsäure nicht nur bei der Polyneuropathie, sondern auch z.B. bei sekundär chronisch-progredienter MS auf die genannten Symptome eine Wirkung ausübt ? Gibt es Hinweise auf Nebenwirkungen ?

Vielen Dank für Antworten

Freundliche Grüße
HWLporta

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo HWL,
habe eben das Büchlein "Alpha-Liponsäure - das Multitalent" bemüht. Ohne Probleme mit copyright zu bekommen, habe ich zunächst einmal für mich entnommen, dass es als Antioxidans (Abfangen freier Radikale) - Recycling anderer Antioxidanzien - Koenzym (Unterstützung enzymatischer Reaktionen) und Komplexbildner (Entgiftung bei Schwermetallvergiftungen dient. Auch ein "Genschutz" ist damit zu erreichen. Augenschutz - Grauer Star (Katarakt) scheint möglich. Der schon bekannte Schutz bei Diabetis mellitus sei noch erwähnt. Die Hautalterung könnte gebremst werden. Es gibt auch erste Erkenntnisse zum Einsatz bei Alzheimer-Demenz. Gefäß-, Herz- und Hirnschutz sind aufgeführt. Ich verzichte auf weitere nicht so relevante Passagen.

Zu den Nebenwirkungen, sofern es überhaupt welche gibt, die man hier besonders hervorheben sollte, stellt der Verfasser Dr. Josef Pies fest, dass es bei der Behandlung von Polyneuropathien zu einer vermeintlichen Verschlimmerung kommen kann, wenn sich die Nerven wieder regenerieren und dadurch das Schmerzempfinden wieder eintritt. Was der Patient paradoxerweise als Verschlechterung empfinden mag, ist tatsächlich ein erstes Zeichen für einen Erfolg der Therapie. Das erinnert mich an das flare-up-Phänomen beim Auslassen der Einnahme eines Anti-Androgens vor einer LHRH-Analoga-Behandlung, wenn die Hoden danach die Testoproduktion munter steigern. Es wird auch bemerkt, dass Alkohol die Wirkung beeinträchtigt.

*"An den Pessimismus gewöhnt man sich zuletzt wie an ein zu enges Sakko, das sich nicht mehr ändern lässt"*
(Andrè Gide)

----------


## HWLPORTA

Hallo Hutchi

Vielen Dank für prompte Reaktion. Sehr interessant. Werde mich weiter umhören.

Gruß HWL

----------


## kopro

Hallo HWL

Harald hat sich ja intensiv mit Alpha Liponsäure befaßt und einiges aus der Broschüre von Dr. J. Pies angeführt,eine nähere Befassung mit Alpha Liponsäure
lohnt sich bestimmt. Zu den Nebenwirkungen möchte ich bemerken, daß bislang bei mir keine aufgetreten sind. Seit einem halben Jahr nehme ich 600mg täglich ein, die
Beschwerden in den Händen und Füßen ( einschlafen, kribbeln usw.) sind fast vollständig weg und meine körperliche Kondition ist erheblich besser geworden.
Habe mehr Ausdauer. Für mich ist die Einnahme der Alpha Liponsäure das Beste was mir passieren konnte, wenn 32 Jahre nach einer Insektizidver-
giftung die PNP mit ihren Erscheinungen verschwindet.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Hallo HWL und Interessierte,

ganz allgemein muss die Wirkung der alpha-Liponsäure von seiner Entzündungshemmung ausgehen. So ist auch zu verstehen, dass Betroffene mit MS weniger Sensibilitätsstörungen haben. Einer meiner Neffen, der über fünfzigjährig seit mehr als 10 Jahren mit der Diagnose lebt, nimmt auf Anraten seines Neurologen seit 5 Jahren zu seinem beta-Interferon, alpha-Liponsäure und vermeint auch weniger Gefühlsstörungen zu haben. Er stellt sogar fest, die Schübe haben sich verlangsamt. Es kann natürlich sein, dass die Hauptwirkung vom beta-Interferon ausgeht.

Es ist auf jeden Fall interessant, die Wirkung von alpha-Liponsäure weiter zu verfolgen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Heribert,

heute ist mir das Thema Alpha Liponsäure wieder ins Gedächtnis gekommen. Hierzu ein neuer Link: https://www.supplementa.com/gesundheitsjournal/alpha-liponsaure/

Noch heute auf dem Rückweg vom Geräte-Training werde ich das in der Apotheke kaufen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## MartinWK

Ich habe das auch mal eine Weile genommen. Ohne jetzt die Quellen noch zu haben erinnere ich, dass es keinen Beleg für den Nutzen gibt.
Der Hype mit den Antioxidantien läuft insoweit ins Leere, weil der Körper sehr gut in der Lage ist, sein Säure-Basen-Gleichgewicht auch noch in der letzten Zelle aufrecht zu erhalten. In vitro sieht das natürlich anders aus.

----------


## Georg_

Alpha Liponsäure war auch Teil der Metabloc Kombinationstherapie. Es konnte damit bei den meisten Teilnehmern kein dauerhafter Benefit erreicht werden.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/member.php?10985-Metabloc (Siehe die "Über mich" Seite)

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Martin,

in Vorjahren haben wir diese Thematik wesentlich vertiefter Diskutiert hier. Ich glaube der Thread nannte sich "Verstoffwechselung von Tumore" oder so ähnlich.
Hier ging es darum, das der Warburgsche Effekt ( hypoxie ) durch R-Alpha Lipon auf der Ebene der Mitochondrien aufgehoben werden könnte.
Bekanntlich setzt ja der Tumor das gesunde Gewebe auf Hypoxie und zwar nur für den Zweck, sich aus saurem Milieu besser ernähren zu können.
Asozial und verdrängend.
Ernährst du dich basisch, hältst du dagegen. Aber viel wichtiger ist, dass der Tumor die Kraftwerke des gesunden Lebens lahmlegt. ( Mitochondrien )
Würde man diese Ansätze nutzen um zielführend das Bemühen des Tumores zu stören, anstatt die ADT's durch alle Palliativspielarten zu präferieren, wären wir alle viel, weiter.

Ulrich, der Mitochondrienpfleger hat nicht umsonst seinen Namen so gewählt.

Vielleicht findet noch jemand diesen Thread, der sehr viele wichtige Hintergrundinformationen enthält.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Hans-Jürgen,

habe unzählige Beitrage von Ulrich zurückverfolgt, aber ein thread zu Alpha Liponsäure war nicht dabei.

Dennoch viel Spaß beim Lesen einiger erfasster Beiträge:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6180#post26180

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...7634#post27634

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...7137#post27137

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...7115#post27115

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6854#post26854

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6743#post26743

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...5507#post25507

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...3945#post23945

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...3198#post23198

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...2899#post22899

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...2671#post22671

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...2373#post22373

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

*Ergänzung
*
Hans-Jürgen,

das habe ich noch aufgespürt:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6803#post66803

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?796-Am-besonderen-Stoffwechsel-von-Krebszellen-ansetzen&p=4448#post4448

Gruß Harald

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Owohl Martin und Georg bzw. von Georg beschriebene Patienten keinen Benefit davon hatten, habe ich mir heute Alpha Liponsäure 600 mg N 3, also 100 Tabletten, per Versandapotheke für  29.99 portofrei zukommen lassen, weil die gestern von mir besuchte Apotheke es nicht vorrätig hatte und bei Bestellung mehr als das Doppelte verlangt hätte.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Danke Harald für das Ausgraben der Threads, vielleicht kann Ralf den Hinweis der zuerst mißlungenen Quellenangabe im Thread "Neues aus DNA ....und Forschungspools" bereinigen.

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------

